# Dashlane ne marche plus sous firefox 33.1



## macolivemex (11 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Dashlane ne marche plus sous firefox 33.1, peut être du à la MAJ d'hier de firefox.
En fait, il ne me propose plus les "petits impalas verts"
En revanche, ça continue de bien marcher sous Safari.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Cocopop (12 Novembre 2014)

Hello,

Tous les utilisateurs de Dashlane ayant fait la mise à jour de Firefox 33.1 sont dans la même situation que toi.

Dashlane est au courant que leur module est devenu incompatible suite à cette MAJ et vont proposer une nouvelle version d'ici peu (via le Mac AppStore et leur site).

Après, une fois que tu auras télécharger cette nouvelle version il suffira d'ouvrir l'application Dashlane via Mission Control ou finder/applications et ensuite de cliquer sur Dashlane dans la barre de menu >> Gérer les extensions de navigateurs web >> installer.

Voilà


----------



## Invité (12 Novembre 2014)

Comme un con je croyais que c'était Dashlane le problème.
Merci


----------



## macolivemex (13 Novembre 2014)

Merci Cocopop.... ça me rassure car je désespère... je pensais aussi que cela venait de ma configuration ou de firefox.
Salutations.


----------



## Cocopop (13 Novembre 2014)

Hello à tous,

Je reviens vers vous car l'équipe Dashlane vient de me renvoyer un mail avec de plus amples informations 

Donc, ils m'ont dit que leur équipe était au courant du problème de compatibilité du module Dashlane avec la dernière version de Firefox (33.1) depuis plusieurs jours. Aujourd'hui ils ont publié sur leur site la dernière version de Dashlane (3.1.3.73662) permettant de régler ce soucis.



Si vous avez installé Dashlane depuis leur site internet : Suivez ce lien (serveur officiel Dashlane) pour télécharger la dernière version.
Si vous avez installé Dashlane depuis le Mac AppStore : Ils ont soumis la dernière version mais il va falloir qu'Apple la valide avant de la voir apparaitre dans les "Mise à Jour" du Mac AppStore.
*Attention, ils me précisent bien dans le mail qu'il ne faut surtout pas installer la version Web de Dashlane si vous avez la version issue du Mac AppStore.*


Après, si vous avez immédiatement besoin de Dashlane, ils m'ont expliqué dans le mail comment effacer proprement la version Mac AppStore de votre Mac pour y installer la version Web. Mais la procédure étant un peu longue, je la réécrirai si un membre en a réellement besoin


----------



## BenWP (15 Novembre 2014)

Très gentil d'afficher cette solution. J'ai pu réinstaller la version 3.1.3 de Dashlane avec succès. J'attendais inutilement un mail du personnel de Dashlane


----------



## BenWP (17 Novembre 2014)

J'ai besoin de la procédure pour faire effacer Dashlane. La version que j'ai déchargée du AppStore ne fonctionne pas. Merci.


----------



## gillesplelo (17 Novembre 2014)

Cocopop a dit:


> Hello à tous,
> 
> Je reviens vers vous car l'équipe Dashlane vient de me renvoyer un mail avec de plus amples informations
> 
> ...



Cela ne fonctionne plus depuis la mise à jour 33.1.1 de Firefox


----------



## Cocopop (19 Novembre 2014)

Hello à tous,

Pour vous donner des nouvelles de la situation : TOUS les utilisateurs de Dashlane sur Firefox sont extrêmement contrariés car comme vous le savez, plus rien ne fonctionne depuis la dernier update (33.1). 

Mais le pire reste le silence de Dashlane qui, depuis plus d'une semaine, n'a rien dit sur son blog, son Facebook ou son Twitter concernant ce problème 

Donc les utilisateurs (et moi-même) ont se sent légèrement abandonné surtout que l'on paye pour ce service 

*Sinon pour revenir à la manipulation que j'ai expliqué plus haut *: Concernant la validation de la nouvelle version de Dashlane sur le Mac AppStore c'est toujours le néant et je me demande si Dashlane a vraiment soumis une nouvelle version. Ensuite, pour la solution web elle ne fonctionne plus depuis la dernière mise à jour de firefox : 33.1.1 !

Enfin je vais quand même communiquer la solution pour désinstaller la version Mac AppStore de Dashlane pour installer celle de leur site (version Web) :


Installer le programme de suppression pour la version Mac AppStore de Dashlane: cliquez-ici (serveur officiel)
Fermer tous les navigateurs et Dashlane (utiliser &#8984; + Q ou File &#8594; Quitter pour chaque  ne pas juste fermer la fenêtre)
Lancer le programme de suppression pour la version Mac AppStore de Dashlane
Maintenant, aller dans votre dossier "Applications"
Déplacer l'application Dashlane dans la corbeille (cela doit être fait manuellement car le programme utiliser ci-dessus ne peut le faire)
Vider la corbeille. Si vous ne pouvez vider la corbeille, ouvrier le moniteur d'activité et fermer le processus Dashlane et P72E3GC48.com.dashlane.DashlaneAgent.app
Redémarrer votre ordinateur et télécharger la version Web de Dashlane : cliquez-ici (c'est le lien qu'ils me mettaient dans le mail mais je ne sais pas si c'est la dernière version maintenant)
Voilà la procédure que Dashlane m'a envoyé par email. Si vous avez des problèmes/messages d'erreurs je peux également vous aider car dans le mail ils expliquent plusieurs problèmes pouvant survenir durant la manipulation.


----------



## Cocopop (20 Novembre 2014)

Depuis ce matin, la dernière version est (enfin) disponible sur le Mac AppStore.

Cette dernière fonctionne parfaitement avec Firefox 33.1.1 

Franchement, je suis déçu du temps de réactivité (plus d'une semaine) et de la totale "non-communication" par Dashlane.


----------



## Invité (20 Novembre 2014)

Ouf ! Ca remarche.
Cool et merci.

Je commençais à en avoir marre d'utiliser Chrome :mouais:


----------



## sergiodadi (21 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,


Cocopop a dit:


> Hello à tous,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si on a pas beaucoup de mémoire, comment peut-on faire pour savoir quelle est la version installée, web ou Appstore ? Quelles sont les différences entre ces versions ?

merci d'avance


----------



## Cocopop (21 Novembre 2014)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Si on a pas beaucoup de mémoire, comment peut-on faire pour savoir quelle est la version installée, web ou Appstore ? Quelles sont les différences entre ces versions ?
> 
> merci d'avance



Le plus simple, vue qu'il y a eu une mise à jour de Dashlane (version Mac AppStore) le 20 novembre 2014 est de te rendre sur le Mac AppStore, d'aller sur l'onglet "Mises à jour" et de regarder si tu en as une de Dashlane.

Si tu n'as rien dans cette section (qui garde aussi un historique des mises à jour) cela voudrait dire que tu as la version Web.

Après il n'y a aucune différence sur les fonctions de ces 2 versions mais simplement sur le mode d'installation


----------

